# Zippered SD-DVR40 Stuck At Powering Up



## TivoFamily (Feb 25, 2001)

I have an unsubbed zippered SD-DVR40 that is stuck at Welcome Powering Up. Is this an indication of a bad drive or should I rezipper it? It is a stock drive on a DVR4Me special. It was subbed until Friday, I swapped it with another Zippered Dtivo with a larger drive. I just want to use it in the basement for my kids to pull shows from the other 2 Dtivos. What's the best option to fix? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TivoFamily (Feb 25, 2001)

I tried replacing the IDE cable and it now works. How likely is it that I found the true cause of my problem? Thanks.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad to hear you solved the problem. IDE cables are pretty delicate cables that can easily get severed internally if you bend them around too much.


----------



## TivoFamily (Feb 25, 2001)

As I feared, My Dtivo is stuck back at the Welcome powering Up screen again. Now If I unplug and restart, it boots up again. Any thoughts? Bad Hard drive?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's either the drive or the ide controller on the mainboard those are the two most likely culprits


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Could the power connector to the HD be loose? Do you have one or two HDs? I gave up trying to run 2 drives on my T-60.


----------

